# Kids Clothing Swap



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I know nothing about this site. I just stumbled across it tonight. It's a kids clothing swap.
For those of you that have younger kids that outgrow cloths long before they are worn out, it might be worth a look.

thredUP Kids Clothing Swap - where parents exchange gently worn, second hand & used kids clothing online


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Joe, DW and I spent some time on that site this morning. For us, it'll be cheaper to just continue to use the local thrift shops. But for those living in more remote locations this could be a heck of a money saver, let alone keeping perfectly good clothes from just taking up space in an attic, or worse, a landfill. The site is an excellent idea.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting ...


----------

